# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  حالة حب .. تعكّرها علاقات سابقة

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





اخواني اخواتي الأعزاء السلام عليكم 


قصّ لي احد اصدقائي اليوم احدى تجاربه الشخصية ، وقد جعلتني في حيرة من أمري 
كان جوابي له .. يا ليتك لم!! 
ولكن .. هل بالإمكان تدارك الـ (يا ليت) هذه؟؟ 



 



تتزوج الفتاة .. ويتزوج الشاب 
وبعد مرور الأيام .. وبعد كل لحظات الحب العارمة 
واثناء تبادل الحديث .. 
يعترف احدهما للآخر .. بأنه عاش علاقة حب سابقة!! 




 



فيثور الجدال .. ألا تتذكرين الحبيب السابق؟ 
هل تحبينني اليوم كما كنت تحبين من قبل؟؟ 


 


وايضا هي.. 
هل تتذكر حبيبتك السابقة؟ 
هل تحبني اليوم كما احببت في السابق؟؟ 





 




نعلم جميعا اننا حين نحب .. نرغب ان نستولي على قلب الحبيب .. 
وألا يكون الحب ناقصا .. او يكون به شريك .. 
بل ويحطمنا ذكر الحبيب السابق .. 



ولكن .. والآن .. وقد كُشِف سرّك .. كيف ستستمر حياتك؟؟ 
وحبيبك لديه ذلك الإحساس الذي يراوده .. 
بأن حبك له .. به شركاء سابقون!! 

ربما لا تحبهم كما تحبني اليوم .. ولكن .. قد تتذكرهم بين الحين والآخر! 



 

الغيرة متواجدة لدى الطرفين .. الشاب كما الفتاة 
ولكنها اليوم .. قد تهز من العلاقة .. بل وقد تجرّ بها الى النهاية! 


كيف ستتصرف لو كنت بهذا الوضع؟؟ 

هل الحل الأنجع في هذه المرحلة .. ان تضل هذه العلاقات السابقة .. طي الكتمان؟ 
وكتجارب شخصية لدى الشباب والبنات .. هل هذا السر يؤرّق كتمانه حياتك؟ 


 



كان جوابي انا .. يا ليتك لم تفعل .. فمن حق حبيبتك ان تغير عليك 
ومن حقها ايضا ان تحُسّ انها حبك الأول .. 
ومن حقها عليك .. ألا تجرحها بهز عاطفتها الجياشة .. 






أما انتــــم فـــ مــــاذا تــــرون؟ 
شاركونــــــــــا بآرائكم .. 

وأهلا بكم

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (71): 
لو تعرف الغالي يوم ما افترقنا شو حكالي ....

الغالي واحد من الكل ربما ...  :SnipeR (60): فمو ضرورة انه بتذكر الماضي يفتعل حريقا !!! بالنسبة الي تذكر الحب السابق افتعل لي وله حرقة وغصة 
كانت كمقارنة عالافضلية ... خسر لاثنتان وبقينا وحيدان

الغيرة أمر ثانوي اما ينمو أو يدفن يعود للشخصية ونضج القلب الباطني

طرح مميز،

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أخ  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا مع انه لازم تصارح حبيبك بالامر
ممكن الواحد يزعل ويتضايق 
بس بالاخير بتعرف انه حبيبك هلا بحبك 
وصريح معك 
ومو مخبي شي عليك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> لو تعرف الغالي يوم ما افترقنا شو حكالي ....
> 
> الغالي واحد من الكل ربما ... فمو ضرورة انه بتذكر الماضي يفتعل حريقا !!! بالنسبة الي تذكر الحب السابق افتعل لي وله حرقة وغصة 
> كانت كمقارنة عالافضلية ... خسر لاثنتان وبقينا وحيدان
> 
> الغيرة أمر ثانوي اما ينمو أو يدفن يعود للشخصية ونضج القلب الباطني
> 
> طرح مميز،


 

 
آلمتني حالتك .. وعدنا لكلمة يا ليت .. وربما هي حالة متكررة .. وللأسف مؤلمة ..


شكرا على مرورك هناء .. ودمت بنقاء لا تشوبه ذكريات الماضي ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center]
> أخ 
> [/align]


 
 

سلامتك من الأخ .. شكرا على مرورك .. سعدت بذلك  :Smile: 


أتمنى لكِ .. نسيانــــــــــا .. لكل الآهات ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا مع انه لازم تصارح حبيبك بالامر
> ممكن الواحد يزعل ويتضايق 
> بس بالاخير بتعرف انه حبيبك هلا بحبك 
> وصريح معك 
> ومو مخبي شي عليك


 

 
كلامك منطقي اخي الحبيب محمد .. ولكنها قد تترك أثرا في قلب حبيبك .. ولو لحين ..


ربما الكتمان قد لا يكون فيه مصارحة للحبيب .. ولكن .. من الرفق به ألا تجرح مشاعره


بعلاقة سابقة!

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> أخ 
> [/align]


 
شو هاد يا وردتي المدلللة بدي اشوف ضحكتك اشتقتلها :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## The Gentle Man

ممكن 

بس بما انه حبيتها وحبتني وصرنا مع بعض 
وحكتلي كمان عنه
فا اكيد انا راح اعرف
لانه بكون انا كمان مريت بهيك حاله 
وبكون تبت وهلا بحب حبيبي وما بدي غيرو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ممكن 
> 
> بس بما انه حبيتها وحبتني وصرنا مع بعض 
> وحكتلي كمان عنه
> فا اكيد انا راح اعرف
> لانه بكون انا كمان مريت بهيك حاله 
> وبكون تبت وهلا بحب حبيبي وما بدي غيرو


 


شكرا على مرورك الطيب اخي محمد .. 

نورت الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
صعب الإنسان يكون مو قادر ينسى ويتغضى عن أمور ... والغريب انو بكون عارف ان هالأمور انتهت وأصبحت ماضي بدون رجعة 

ومع هيك بخليها تأثر على حياته وسعادته... بس شو يعمل الشخص لو مو بإيدو إنو يقدر ينسى !!!

والأصعب لما تكون ظالم الطرف الاخر بهذا الشعور ... وبتكون عارف انو مو مقصر معك أبدا وبتكون متأكد انو ماضيه لم يكن بتلك الجدية كان مجرد بحث لشريك مناسب ... واستقرت مشاعره الك بنهاية هالبحث وبيعطيك من قلبو 

ومع هيك يبقى جزء من التوتر بين فترة وأخرى يدور حول هذا الموضوع !!!

ليش !!!  :Frown: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> شو هاد يا وردتي المدلللة بدي اشوف ضحكتك اشتقتلها


ماما حكتلي عيب تضحكي من غير سبب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center]
> صعب الإنسان يكون مو قادر ينسى ويتغضى عن أمور ... والغريب انو بكون عارف ان هالأمور انتهت وأصبحت ماضي بدون رجعة 
> 
> ومع هيك بخليها تأثر على حياته وسعادته... بس شو يعمل الشخص لو مو بإيدو إنو يقدر ينسى !!!
> 
> والأصعب لما تكون ظالم الطرف الاخر بهذا الشعور ... وبتكون عارف انو مو مقصر معك أبدا وبتكون متأكد انو ماضيه لم يكن بتلك الجدية كان مجرد بحث لشريك مناسب ... واستقرت مشاعره الك بنهاية هالبحث وبيعطيك من قلبو 
> 
> ومع هيك يبقى جزء من التوتر بين فترة وأخرى يدور حول هذا الموضوع !!!
> 
> ...


 
 

آلجوري .. سعدت بتواجدك هنا ..


الطرفان هنا مظلومان .. طرف ظلمه عامل الزمن والوقت .. وطرف ظلمه من ظلمه عامل الزمن والوقت!

والمؤلم .. أن قلبك لا يهدأ حتى تشكي لحبيبك .. فهو حبيبك .. ومستودع اسرارك .. ولكن السر اليوم ليس كأي سر ..

من أقسى انواع العلاقات .. ان تودع شخصا لم ترغب بتوديعه .. لسبب او لآخر ، ولكن .. وقد استقر
بك المطاف لتعيش بسعادة مع حبيبك الحالي ، فإنك لا ترغب بمصارحته عن ماضيك ، لأنه سيوتر حبكما معا .. برأيي .. صارح من تصارح .. ولكن .. لا تجرح حبيبك بعلاقة سابقة. وحتى إن كان قلبه يتسع
لأسرار الكون .. تجربة أتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع منها  :Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ماما حكتلي عيب تضحكي من غير سبب


مهو انا قاعدة ادغدغ فيكي لتضحكي بسبب  :Icon29:

----------


## آلجوري

> آلجوري .. سعدت بتواجدك هنا .. 
> 
> الطرفان هنا مظلومان .. طرف ظلمه عامل الزمن والوقت .. وطرف ظلمه من ظلمه عامل الزمن والوقت! 
> والمؤلم .. أن قلبك لا يهدأ حتى تشكي لحبيبك .. فهو حبيبك .. ومستودع اسرارك .. ولكن السر اليوم ليس كأي سر .. 
> من أقسى انواع العلاقات .. ان تودع شخصا لم ترغب بتوديعه .. لسبب او لآخر ، ولكن .. وقد استقر
> بك المطاف لتعيش بسعادة مع حبيبك الحالي ، فإنك لا ترغب بمصارحته عن ماضيك ، لأنه سيوتر حبكما معا .. برأيي .. صارح من تصارح .. ولكن .. لا تجرح حبيبك بعلاقة سابقة. وحتى إن كان قلبه يتسع
> 
> لأسرار الكون .. تجربة أتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع منها


كلامك صحيح ... لكن أنا كمان برأي وان تمت المصارحة  فلازم يكون الشريك المصارح فيه من الذكاء ما يكفي لبيان أفضلية ما يعيشه الأن على ما عاشه بالأمس ... وإن كان أمسه جميل فهو على الأغلب انطوى بالنسيان وأذهب بريقه الزمن وإلا لم يعش حكاية جديدة بنظره على الأقل الأن أنها أجمل 
وهيك بتصبح قصة الأمس من أسباب إرضاء غرور الحبيب وزيادة الصفاء بينهم ... بدل ما تكون  ناقوص خطر مزعج يدق بين فترة وأخرى ... صح ؟  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> مهو انا قاعدة ادغدغ فيكي لتضحكي بسبب


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الله يسعدها وما يبعدها إلي بتحب البسمة  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كلامك صحيح ... لكن أنا كمان برأي وان تمت المصارحة فلازم يكون الشريك المصارح فيه من الذكاء ما يكفي لبيان أفضلية ما يعيشه الأن على ما عاشه بالأمس ... وإن كان أمسه جميل فهو على الأغلب انطوى بالنسيان وأذهب بريقه الزمن وإلا لم يعش حكاية جديدة بنظره على الأقل الأن أنها أجمل 
> 
> 
> وهيك بتصبح قصة الأمس من أسباب إرضاء غرور الحبيب وزيادة الصفاء بينهم ... بدل ما تكون ناقوص خطر مزعج يدق بين فترة وأخرى ... صح ؟


 

 

بالتأكيد .. كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة ..


ومن أجمل ما ذكرتيه آنفــــــــا (فلازم يكون الشريك المصارح فيه من الذكاء ما يكفي لبيان أفضلية ما يعيشه الأن على ما عاشه بالأمس)..

التفهّم والعقلانية .. سببان وجيهان .. لصفاء أية علاقة.


تواجدك كان رائعـــــــــا .. فلا تحرمينا منه أخيتي  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

شكرا لطرحك الجميل ... ولجهودك المميزة هدوء 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center]
>    
> 
> شكرا لطرحك الجميل ... ولجهودك المميزة هدوء 
> [/align]


 
 


على الرحب والسعة .. 



جهدٌ لا يُقارن بتميزك وحضورك الرائع ..


أهلا بكِ  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

:SnipeR (8):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعني احنا بشر بس متى ما ارتبطت بواحد من حقة يعرف كل اشي وبالتفصيل حتى تبلش حياتكم ع نور من البداية 
اسوء شي يكون في اسرار بين الطرفين 
لانه شريكك لازم يكون روحك حد بخبي عن روحه شي؟
ليش اظل خايفه يعرف مثلا او يحس انه قبل ما اعرفه كنت بعرف حد؟
الصدق بين اي اثنين اساس علاقة صحية وطويلة  وهاد رايي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا برأيي كل اشي عنك لازم تحكيه لنكون على بلاطة صافية  :SnipeR (33):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

في هذه اللحظة الحرجة جدا بين النوم والصحيان، أرى هذا العنوان..
ليتني لم أراه لانه مال بي إلى الصحيان أكثر...
أنا لن أداهن من خط رأيه قبلي ولا أعارضه كذلك...إنما رأيي البسيط وصراع مع النوم.
لكنني دوما أذكركم بكلمة هامة جدا...""النسبية"""

قبل أن أكمل لكي لا تتوهوا... علاقات سابقة لا تقبل من الطرفين.
والان اكمل:
النسبية في هذا الموضوع  قد تقبل من جانب الرجل في مجتمعنا لكن برأيي ليست كذلك من جانب الفتاة...
ولا يعني التطرف في الجهتين او الانحياز ولكن قبول الشاب للفتاة بتجارب سابقة تكون بشرط قبولها بكبرياء غير مطلق و قبولها بعنفوان غير مطلق و بمشاعر غير مطلقة...و قبولها بأشياء كثيرة غير مطلقة...وأنا أحببت دوما المفعول المطلق...و أريد التصوف بفعل " أحب" بمفعوله المطلق.
تحدثت عن النسبية لان من يرى المصداقية والصراحة والوضوح في إطلاع الشريك بالحقيقة حلا" ، فهذا والله لا شك خير و دلالة خير و لكن هناك الافضل...
المصداقية في نظري مرساة الامان...
وهل تبحر السفينة في بحار و عواصف دون مرساة...
لكنني سأبني سفينة متينة عاصية على كل شيء قبل أن أضيف المرساة...

ليتني مستيقظ فعلا أو أن غدا يوم عطلة و ليت وليت لأخط في هذا شعرا ففي الشعر الملخص عن الاطالة والملل، لهذا خير شيء هنا هذه اللحظة، نومي و هذه النقطة  * .*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> في هذه اللحظة الحرجة جدا بين النوم والصحيان، أرى هذا العنوان..
> ليتني لم أراه لانه مال بي إلى الصحيان أكثر...
> أنا لن أداهن من خط رأيه قبلي ولا أعارضه كذلك...إنما رأيي البسيط وصراع مع النوم.
> لكنني دوما أذكركم بكلمة هامة جدا...""النسبية"""
> 
> قبل أن أكمل لكي لا تتوهوا... علاقات سابقة لا تقبل من الطرفين.
> والان اكمل:
> النسبية في هذا الموضوع  قد تقبل من جانب الرجل في مجتمعنا لكن برأيي ليست كذلك من جانب الفتاة...
> ولا يعني التطرف في الجهتين او الانحياز ولكن قبول الشاب للفتاة بتجارب سابقة تكون بشرط قبولها بكبرياء غير مطلق و قبولها بعنفوان غير مطلق و بمشاعر غير مطلقة...و قبولها بأشياء كثيرة غير مطلقة...وأنا أحببت دوما المفعول المطلق...و أريد التصوف بفعل " أحب" بمفعوله المطلق.
> ...




مممممممممممممم .. رأيك عجبني الصحيح ..

شكرا لتواجدك العطِر ..

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*اي انسان معرض انه يحب لانه ما بقدر يتحكم في المشاعر خصوصا في فترة المراهقه وبعدها لذلك انا ما بفضل انه الواحد او الوحده تحكي عن حبها السابق لزوجها لانها اصلا اكيد نسيت ولانه هاي الاشياء ممكن اتاثر على حياتها والعكس صحيح بلنسبه للرجل
شكرا* :Eh S(7):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*

للـــــــرفع*

----------

